# Fender cover things



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Soo fenders haha? Pics of others cars might help


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Like the chrome ones you used to see on 84 Nissan Sentras? Lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The thought of a Cruze with Bushwhackers haha.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Them things?

Please don't do that to a Cruzen.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Them things?
> 
> Please don't do that to a Cruzen.


Ah, it's just called fender trim apparently. And yes, those things, but not that ugly.

Also, not chrome, and not ugly like these... But yes, these things. They seem to be few and far between, wondering if anyone's seen em for the Cruzen?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Wheel well trim. I personally don't like it, but it might look cool in carbon fiber.


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Them things?
> 
> Please don't do that to a Cruzen.


Those are fender flare... They are not suitable for sedan.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Like these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ArtX-Chevro...ies&hash=item3cc15a47c1&vxp=mtr#ht_6161wt_662
or these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GM-motors-C...ies&hash=item43a264719b&vxp=mtr#ht_3407wt_712


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Those ARE the ones from the 80's. Let them R.I.P. please.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just for laughs but check out these flares!!


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

These smaller trims look better IMO.

accessories vintage Picture - More Detailed Picture about 2009 2011 chevrolet cruze stainless steel wheel well molding trim wheel fender trim exterior accessories 4pcs Picture in Chromium Styling from GD power car accessories Co.,Ltd | Aliexpress.com


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I was looking how to raise a sedan a few inches, and came across this project.










These look BEST


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe this is what you are looking for... :grin:

Cruze WTCC 2012 Bodykit


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

McNeo said:


> I'm not sure what they're called, I'll call them fender cover things... Kinda like fender flares, but without the flare.
> 
> Anyway, do they make them for the Cruze?


do you mean like this one!!!!


----------

